
Lilium tests flying car - breck
https://www.wired.com/2017/04/lilium-jet-first-flight-test-flying-cars/
======
sigmar
A demo without a person within the vehicle is not very impressive. Hope this
tech has a future, but not mentioning this fact in the article seems like a
mistake.

